# Help with error code E102 on a 449 baler



## Kpankey (Aug 26, 2021)

I recently acquired a John Deere 449 baler. When I went to start to bale some hay I rec an error code, E102, bale size sensor disconnected or shorted to the ground. I‘ve checked to connectivity with an ohms meter and the appears to be good connectivity. I’m at a loss as to what would be causing the error. Any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I think you are saying that the switch functions OK? Have you checked the switch for a wire shorted to ground?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

i believe you have the same monitor as my 568. Start by checking the connectors(tractor to baler). Verify voltage to monitor(min. 9.7v). If you don’t have any other code and the sensor is testing good…the wire may be grounding.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Think I'd replace the potentiometer just to be safe. They aren't much cost wise. Had that same issue with my NH450. I replaced the pot and all is good now. Also, check the molex plugs where they plug into the bailer computer. I take mine apart every year and make sure the connectors are clean and I apply di-electric grease to them as well.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

there are computers on bailers too !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> there are computers on bailers too !


Well, wouldn't ya know it!!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> there are computers on bailers too !


Most certainly, at least on bailers made after the mid 2000's. On my NH450 the computer on the bailer drives the one in the cab which has a touch screen readout and the computers will run either RS232? or Can Bus source technology. Mine is running Can Bus and has a diagnostic port (just like a T4 tractor has) and of course it's NOT OBD compatible either. Has to employ a specialized NH scan tool.

Kind of like a video game but with hay bailing. That only applies to round bailers (I think at least). Small square bailers are mostly mechanical unless they have a cropsaver option, then the applicator is computer controlled for moisture threshold. Small square bailers have advance a lot too. the 575 I just sold has hydraulic automatic bale tension and well as automatic bale length setting and it had knotter blowers to keep the chaff off the knotter sets and centralized lube for the knotter stacks too.

if you ever decide to buy a used round bailer made after mid 2000 and the seller states 'Approximately 2000 bales run through the machine, run like hell because he's a liar. Computer run round bailers keep a very accurate count on the number of rounds run through them. You cannot lie on use as the computer records bale number and it always shows up on the in cab readout.

My NH (which I've traded in on a 2021 Kubota Premium but I still have it until season is finished, keeps a hard copy in the bailer computer that cannot be erased of the total number run in net and twine and has a volatile user resettable memory for tracking jobs too. My new one has centralized pressure lube for all the bearings and chain oilers as well plus the pickup is all hydraulic controlled as is the bale density, from the cab and I can set the bale density in bale layers. Example would be a soft center for easy spearing and then as the bale grows the density increases (tighter bale) for better weathering. The new one will also multi surface wrap which means I can apply an initial poly twine wrap and instantly switch to net plus the net is 100% controllable as to the number of wraps per bale and the in cab readout tells me how much net I've used in lineal feet and how much is left on the roll and even more complex is, you can set the twine wraps on a bale to whatever you want from the edges in and how many wraps the twine lays on the bale as well as the tension the twine exerts on the bale surface.

My 450 will multi surface wrap as well, but I have to override the computer and do it manually. the new one can be pre set to do it with no input.

The bailers will tell you when the chamber has reached your pre set diameter via a warning tone and then a big STOP on the screen. Then the bailer initiated the wrap cycle, cuts the twine or net and tells you to eject the bale, close the door and it resets itself for the next bale, all in the comfort of a climate controlled cab. I usually get about 300 rounds from a net roll and 250 if on straight twine which is cheaper but takes longer between cycles. I can run about 45 rounds per hour in optimum conditions without ever getting out of the cab. 52 over the edge net is about 275 bucks a roll and mega balls of round bale twine are about 30 bucks a ball (20,000 feet). Typically, I apply 2.5 wraps of net per bale. Twine for backup only

Stuff has gotten pretty complex. Quite a learning curve for an old fart like me who was never computer savvy anyway. I usually just set the computer to it's default settings and let it decide. My SOP.

They have gotten quite complex from my first electric tie (twine round bailer where it was all manual and no net at all.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Just posting all that made me bewildered...lol


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I to am a set it and forget it person most of the time. I don’t take/understand the advantage of most of the technology at my fingertips. Just the in-cab baler adjustability is right up there with sliced white bread!! And the days of a stiff neck from looking over your shoulder is over. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never got a stiff neck. My M9 has 3 rear facing cams on it. One looking left, one looking right and one up high looking down the center. all in color and the monitor is under my right hand armrest. Came with it when I bought it in 2004 One of those expensive options I never thought I'd need but use it constantly.


----------

